# MUFFLERS



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thinking about getting tha old truck dueled out or going wth one muffler on tha old truck.i'm ol school and had the thrush on my 69 gto wth headers and had cherry bombs on my 84 chevy 4x4.what's the best sounding going,flows,cherry bomb or ?i'm partial to crackle sound of the ol cherry bombs.thanks in advance jay.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

And you would be putting it on WHAT!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

orange peelers


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

sorry bout that bw,going to change the muffs on my 03 chevy z-71 4x4.coastal do they still make orange peelers?have'nt heard about those in many moons ago.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

get a 1 chamber flow or knockoff - or even better the magnaflow magnapack 

both will be loud and sound really good

of course you could always put a cutout in front of your muffler


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

thundertrout said:


> sorry bout that bw,going to change the muffs on my 03 chevy z-71 4x4.coastal do they still make orange peelers?have'nt heard about those in many moons ago.


as far as I know ...no

just seeing who would remember em .....LOL


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i wish they still made those,just about every truck had orange peelers or the old style cherry bomb.lol.those load mufflers relly got to the cops back in tha day.lol.bad thing about it tho,if you were in town and relly cutn it up,they'd find your butt relly quick.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

Flow's (flowmaster) and maybe gut'n the cat (catalytic converter) and it'll sound good n You'll feel a lil dffference in hp.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

thundertrout said:


> i wish they still made those,just about every truck had orange peelers or the old style cherry bomb.lol.those load mufflers relly got to the cops back in tha day.lol.bad thing about it tho,if you were in town and relly cutn it up,they'd find your butt relly quick.


remember when you got em real hot and shove a water hose in em and crack up all the glass ? made my folks even cry uncle......


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> remember when you got em real hot and shove a water hose in em and crack up all the glass ? made my folks even cry uncle......


Sure do... My '85 chevy p/u had glass packs except there was no glass.... you could hear me a mile away. I had to push the thing down the street if I was out past my curfew.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

yep sure do coastal,that was the fast way to getum load.lol.i heard on you tube that the flows have that droun inside the truck or car,dont want that.i'm out of warranty and maybe even going wth headers also,then i'd know that the gp's would sound alot better and guttin the cat also.what are you young guns running in your truck or car?thanks jay.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Redtailman said:


> Flow's (flowmaster) and maybe gut'n the cat (catalytic converter) and it'll sound good n You'll feel a lil dffference in hp.


If you go this route you'll wish you didn't when the time come to pass inspection and you have to buy a new cat. as for the flowmasters, my brothers got one on a 07 and it sounds alright, just not the sound your gonna get from the older pickups.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

From what I remember, the two chamber Flo's had the drone and the threes did not. I use to run dual trash can turbo mufflers on the Stang I had and would use the water hose trick. I have a dynomax (I think that is right) on the wifes Excursion...but it is a diesel; however, what she likes about it is it sounds stock until you put it on the wood!


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Depending on how loud you want, I would go with Flowmasters 40 Series. Either turndowned for a good solid sound or piped out for a softer sound.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

Slim-N-None said:


> If you go this route you'll wish you didn't when the time come to pass inspection and you have to buy a new cat. as for the flowmasters, my brothers got one on a 07 and it sounds alright, just not the sound your gonna get from the older pickups.


Thats why it pays to know some people, wink. If not i wouldnt do it.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

better leave my cat alone,my go to inspection guy does'nt inspect anymore.thanks guys for the info.jay


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

long as your not in a big city they dont check tha cats


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I left my cat(S) Alone, I did in fact put a 40 series on an 08 GMC sierra w/5.3...Hp tuners etc...... I like it for the most part but it does drone in the truck some. The one thing I dont like about it is when the truck goes to 4 cyl. It sounds like a jake brake going down the road. This may sound wierd but my flowmaster got louder. after a long road trip it just seemed like it got louder, that may make no sense, and someone could tell me I'm crazy and wouldn't be offended...


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

captianjmb - i would look at getting a magnaflow. my brother had the same problem in his dodge. he switched to a magnaflow and it sounded really good and quiet when towing or at cruising speeds.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh memories....... did that a few times!


reelthreat said:


> Sure do... My '85 chevy p/u had glass packs except there was no glass.... you could hear me a mile away. I had to push the thing down the street if I was out past my curfew.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

still undecided on what to get,id like go wth headers also,i know that's going be a pia to put on.but im leaning toward the cbombs,does'nt matter really how load they get pulling or other wise.ya,back in tha day they made some purdy dang load glass packs back then.i still remember who tried to get their truck the loudest going down road at a steady clip wth packs.i'm looking for the crackle just going down the road,but can't find anything that will produce like from back in tha day.i'm stumped.tt


----------



## TerWarren (Jan 9, 2009)

Hear It Before You Buy It! http://exhaustsoundclips.com


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks terwarren.


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

Go with cherry bombs or purple hornies, both sound really good, I have an 2001 silverado with the cherry bombs and it sounds really good. My brother in law has an 03 silverado with the purple hornies and they also sound really good but i think he paid a little more for them.


----------

